# Pic of The battery that im using



## adil.fakier.5




----------



## zadiac

Ok, nice. Your point? Do you need advice? What make is the battery? Do you have any technical info on the battery? Do you need help with it? Try to be a little more specific.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

adil.fakier.5 said:


>



That looks to be similar to this battery 

Unfortunately it's only rated for ~10A - and I'm not sure if that's continuous discharge. I'd recommend a battery upgrade before you even attempt any sub-ohm builds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

zadiac said:


> Ok, nice. Your point? Do you need advice? What make is the battery? Do you have any technical info on the battery? Do you need help with it? Try to be a little more specific.



This was from another post where I asked him to upload a pic, and I guess it ended up in new thread


----------



## BumbleBee

Please do *not* put that thing in a mechanical mod, don't even put it in a regulated mod that can push more than 15w

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## adil.fakier.5

Sorry dude just abit new to this battery issue but looks like im in good hands here


----------



## Arthster

Yeah i would recommend a battery upgrade to. that one is a little light in the undies to support sub home.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## adil.fakier.5

How about a kamry 18650


----------



## adil.fakier.5

@free3dom


----------



## VandaL

Get yourself a Samsung 25R, they are pretty cheap and one of the better batteries out there, please don't waste your money with efest.
Here are some places you can buy them,
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/sumsung-2500-mah-inr18650-25r

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Batteries/Samsung-25R

Vape safe  this cell will happily fire any reasonable resistance, all the way down to 0.22ohms safely. They are readily available

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

If you're interested in mechanical mods and rebuildables the I highly recommend that you spend a bit of time on these sections of the forum:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/batteries.f87/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/mech-mods/

This is dangerous stuff and you really do need to know your shit before you start fiddling with what is essentially a pipe bomb.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

free3dom said:


> This was from another post where I asked him to upload a pic, and I guess it ended up in new thread



Ah, ok. Lol. I was a bit confused as to why he only uploaded the pic and nothing else....hahaha

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

I'd be interested to know who sold you the kamry and that battery as a starting device without teaching you about battery safety. You get that from a friend?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

adil.fakier.5 said:


>



Hi @adil.fakier.5 
When you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic
Just log in with a normal browser, not Tapatalk, click your name in the top right and select Avatar
A picture that is 300 by 300 pixels works best

While you are at it, please put in your location. Just click on Personal Settings in that same menu
A city is fine

Thanks


----------



## adil.fakier.5

Gam yes we have a few guys here in the south o jhb who on ocassion meet and swap mods etc. Only thing is theres no good juice outlets on this side


----------



## zadiac

VandaL said:


> Get yourself a Samsung 25R, they are pretty cheap and one of the better batteries out there, *please don't waste your money with efest*.
> Here are some places you can buy them,
> http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/sumsung-2500-mah-inr18650-25r
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/Batteries/Samsung-25R
> 
> Vape safe  this cell will happily fire any reasonable resistance, all the way down to 0.22ohms safely. They are readily available



Sorry, I have to disagree with you. I have only efests (2500mAh). I have 8 of them and they have served me well in my regulated and in my mech mods. I only do sub-ohm. I still use the same efests I bought when I started vaping.
They are very good down to .25ohm. Lower than that and they're not safe anymore. I normally vape around .3 ohms, but have occasionally gone down to .2 ohms and the efests held up their end of the bargain very well.
The Samsungs might last longer than the efests and is a better battery, but the efests are also one of the "better" batteries out there. You just have to know when and where to use them correctly.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VandaL

zadiac said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree with you. I have only efests (2500mAh). I have 8 of them and they have served me well in my regulated and in my mech mods. I only do sub-ohm. I still use the same efests I bought when I started vaping.


How can you disagree when you have not tried both? Get yourself some 25Rs bud I believe there are graphs of it tested against the efests and they perform better. They seems to be the closest thing to VTC5's capacity / performance wise (beside vtc4 which lacks the capacity)


----------



## zadiac

VandaL said:


> How can you disagree, when you have not tried both? Get yourself some 25Rs bud I believe there are graphs of it tested against the efests and they perform better. They seems to be the closest thing to VTC5's capacity / performance wise (beside vtc4 which lacks the capacity)



Yes, you are correct and I don't want to start an argument with you, but I have seen the graphs and the difference between the two batteries are so small, it doesn't bother me. The 25R's are, just like the efest, only 20amp continuous discharge. The 25R's only keep that up longer. The performance is a lilttle better, but from experience, I know that the efests are quite safe to use for sub-ohm vaping. It is not a waste of money to buy efests imo. Like I said, I have 8 of them and 2 of them are some of my very first batteries and still going strong.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre

zadiac said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree with you. I have only efests (2500mAh). I have 8 of them and they have served me well in my regulated and in my mech mods. I only do sub-ohm. I still use the same efests I bought when I started vaping.
> They are very good down to .25ohm. Lower than that and they're not safe anymore. I normally vape around .3 ohms, but have occasionally gone down to .2 ohms and the efests held up their end of the bargain very well.
> The Samsungs might last longer than the efests and is a better battery, but the efests are also one of the "better" batteries out there. You just have to know when and where to use them correctly.





VandaL said:


> How can you disagree when you have not tried both? Get yourself some 25Rs bud I believe there are graphs of it tested against the efests and they perform better. They seems to be the closest thing to VTC5's capacity / performance wise (beside vtc4 which lacks the capacity)



I use both the Smurfs and those Efests, as well as some VTC5s, Have certainly not tested them professionaly or timed vape time on them, but they all perform well for me - really cannot give testimony that one performs better than the other. Have had one VTC5 pack up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm with @Andre here... I have all of these batteries and to the non-engineering type they all work for me... I must say my favorite of them all is the new AW on the right because it's a button top battery and just works so well in the REO. I wish they were available locally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

